# Hi or Low reps to build muscle size? Confused??



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I am 44, 5' 5" 68kg and around 22% body fat and natural. I have been training for 6 months and definitely made some visible gains in muscle size and strength. My diet is usually pretty good but have decided to tighten it up to be a little cleaner.

A trainer at the gym (Council run gym) I go to has just put me on a programme that she says will help me build muscle:

'High weights, low reps, 4 sets of 6 -8 reps'

Day 1:

Chest press

Shoulder press

Lat pull

Ab curl

Back extension

Day 2:

Arm curl

Tricep pushdown

DB curl

DB tricep extension

Swiss ball crunches

Day 3:

Legs

I have read 8 -10 reps to build muscle but looking at Ronnie Coleman's video here: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ronnie-colemans-fitness-program.html he says hi reps 15 - 20.

Not to sure on the training program from my gym too. Any help and advice would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

hi scotty. i too am 44. i do low reps ( 4-8 ) for large groups, chest, back legs and higher reps ( 8-12 ) for smaller muscles.. tris, bis, delts. just do what 'feels' good for you, go for the pump & you will build.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

each rep scheme has its benefits and recruits different muscle fibres. i wouldnt pay too much attention to muscle mags etc about high reps, ronnie coleman often trained powerlifting style with low reps and you rarely get right info in articles like that.

the main bulk of your workout should be geared toward 8-10 reps done to complete muscle failure. 1 heavy set 4-6 reps 3 work sets 8-10 1 burn set 12-15 is a complete protocol.

you'll come across other fancy methods like drop sets and rest pause but they tend to cause over training burnout and injury. straight sets done to complete failure in good form with progressively heavier weight has withstood the test time.

good luck!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

6-8 is good for starting out mate, sh1t routine though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 6-8 is good for starting out mate, sh1t routine though.


yeah routine could be alot better!!


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 4, 2010)

Female instructor at a council gym giving advice on building muscle, mate best thing you can do is scrap that routine and start fresh.

High reps and low reps both have their place but a rep range of 8-12 is a safe range to stick to if you want to build muscle as if you stick within this rep range, have a good diet and routine then you will build muscle.

What sort of routine do you prefer? split (4/5 day split) or all body (3 days a week) ?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

BigJohnny said:


> Female instructor at a council gym giving advice on building muscle, mate best thing you can do is scrap that routine and start fresh.
> 
> High reps and low reps both have their place but a rep range of 8-12 is a safe range to stick to if you want to build muscle as if you stick within this rep range, have a good diet and routine then you will build muscle.
> 
> What sort of routine do you prefer? split (4/5 day split) or all body (3 days a week) ?


That's what I was thinking.

My normal routine is:

Mon: rest

Tue: back and biceps

Wed: shoulders and triceps

Thu: rest

Fri: chest and hamstrings

Sat: legs

Sun: rest

These are 3 exercises on each muscle group of 3 sets x 8-12 reps. These are done early morning and I do cardio 4-5 nights a week 30-45mins.

Was thinking of doing a 3 day week instead, not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

You could go for a good old fashioned 5 sets of 5 routine. 5x5 training is tried and tested and works very well, you want mainly big compound movements with additional isolation exercises for areas like bis tris and rear delts. An upper/lower split works well something like Mon upper, Tue Lower, Wed rest, Thurs Rest, Fri upper, Sat lower, Sun rest


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

All you need to know:


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Day 1:
> 
> Chest press
> 
> ...


Gym instructors know 'fa' about bodybuilding. I had a similar encounter with an instructor at my gym who advised me to do heavy lifting 2 days a week and cardio 3 days a week, when I told her my goal was to build muscle. 3 days I could understand, but 2 days? I think they just tell you how they would train, as opposed to listening to your goals and building a plan to suit that.

And why does the routine consist mostly of machines (even for abs)? I'm surprised they never suggested using free weights.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

I use different reps at different times. If I'm feeling strong....low reps. If I don't feel quite right I go for a pump. Both high and low reps work...nothing is set in stone!


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

What rep range gives you guys the best bump on your bicep, tricep and then chest?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> All you need to know:


Interesting video...

How about (after a warm up) 1 heavy set of 10-12 to failure (as in 30 units of work)?? Working hard to failure should stimulate growth with one set?!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Interesting video...
> 
> How about (after a warm up) 1 heavy set of 10-12 to failure (as in 30 units of work)?? Working hard to failure should stimulate growth with one set?!?


Provided you are able to go to true failure


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

fcuk that noise, periodisation is what u want... 1 week heavy next week light, or 2 weeks heavy 2 weeks light. keep your body guessing.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd leave the Heavy duty to failure alone for a wee while mate, you need to have a training partner who can step in at just the right time and assist with the negatives and you have to have some training background to know what absolute muscular failure feels like.

What ever you decide to do, give it at least 12 weeks to see if you are making an improvement. You can get stronger without getting bigger as the muscles learn to move more weight with less effort.

I'm 40 and at our age we need a 200kg plus bench as much as a fish needs a bike.

If you just want to drop bodyfat and get in great shape eat a wee bit better each day, remember to adjust calories when you have lost a kg so you dont stagnate, get few goals as in body fat to 15% by crimbo is an easy target.


----------

